# How to tart up a exhaust tip?



## badyaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I've just picked up a family bus for shed money, it's a Saab 9-3 Aero saloon with 130k on the clock, tidy interior and just flew through the MOT. Needs a few cosmetic bits sorting out, one of which is the exhaust tip. It looks like it hasn't been polished since it left the showroom in 2004, lots of baked on carbon, tar spots and in some places it looks like the chrome plate of whatever it is has faded/flaked/worn off.

I haven't attacked it yet but anyone got any ideas or solutions for the job, especially if the finish is finished? Re-chroming or something?

First port of call will be the autosol, but after that I'm lost.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

i have had good results with "000" wire wool and autosol and then just a polish after without the wool


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Exactly as scotty-boy said :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

scotty_boy said:


> i have had good results with "000" wire wool and autosol and then just a polish after without the wool


This :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep ditto again I was convince my exhaust tip was beyond saving. 10 mins with Autosol Polish and 0000 wire wool it's like new.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Another vote for fine wire wool, maybe go at it with tfr or a strong mix apc first with a brush to get rid of the cack. Then work away with metal polish and ww 

Bar keepers friend may be a good shout too. I haven't used it myself but it keeps cropping up on searches I do


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Coke drink, and tin foil will bring it up nice


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep, wire wool and metal polish and the tips on my s-type came up a treat.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

P21S Metal Polishing Soap is always my first step with chrome tips. Then on to one of the many metal polishes I own.. The P21S soap really cuts through the soot.


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

I used autosol, a bunch of cheap microfibres, elbow grease and a spare evening to bring up a heavily tarnished and sooted stainless exhaust tip back to new.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I used g101, IPA, wire wool with autosol and meguiars ultimate compound.

Before










Stuff used.










After.










Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Blazefan13 said:


> Yep, wire wool and metal polish and the tips on my s-type came up a treat.


this always works for me!!


----------



## badyaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions and apologies for the very tardy reply. 

I attacked it last week with the metal polish I have to hand (Megs Metal Polysh, with a y). Disappointing result; but have not tried Autosol yet. Or Coke. Having had a good look and a damn good rub, the tar spots are around 2-3 mm square, in all dimensions! It also seems that the finish has deteriorated somewhat. I'm starting to think about replacing the tip either with a spare from the ebay breakers or an aftermarket item, but before doing so I will have a go with more serious weaponry. 

To be honest my current project is audio, because the Saab audio kit is utter, utter, utter rubbish.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bit of Autosmart Tardis for the tar bits.
Get a bit of rag, or garage paper roll, and soak with tardis and leave it over the offending spot for a few minutes.
Then wipe off.

#0000 wire wool is great for removing bad marks and so forth.

I will recommend one product which in my opinion is brilliant.
Britemax Metal Twins (polish and sealant)

Here you go

Pure Britemax cleaning power only with a couple of MF's


----------



## JakeBlade (Mar 18, 2014)

A friend popped over yesterday whilst I was finishing off my car.

10 mins on the exhaust tips with some autosol and a MF:



















Looked like someone has used a wire brush or sandpaper on them at some point.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

You can use wheel cleaner and wire wool too works well


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Clean with APC first
Metal Polish and Wire Wool
IPA
Seal


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

Another vote for the wire wool here. Only problem I found is that some of the carbon seems to have "bitten" the tips of mine and up to now has been impossible to remove. More time and effort needed on my part I think


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wire wool with autosol
Cheap and more than cheerful


----------



## GeoBog (Feb 17, 2015)

I always use a microfibre rag and Cif Lemon. Does a brilliant job,


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

These type of threads really make me depressed. You should never use autosol on chrome - chrome is NOT metal - autosol is abrasive and will take a layer of chrome off - your exhaust will only get worse after you use this. You shouldn't use any abrasive polish on chrome. Autosol is fine for stainless or aluminium - when I say it's fine it's a bit rough - they're are much better polishes out there for metal. If you rub autosol between your fingers it feels slightly gritty - this is the abrasive material in it. Although it wil polish well it won't give you a good finish.


----------

